

Hundreds injured as meteorite explodes over Russian city - Hellcat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/15/hundreds-injured-meteorite-russian-city-chelyabinsk

======
ColinWright
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Amet...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Ameteorite&sortby=create_ts+desc)

Here's the major discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5224616>

